# I am looking for a multi tool



## ultrahunt (Nov 19, 2006)

I was at the dallas county state fair in October and there was a multi tool there that had every thing you could think of on it. I did not get one and I can not find their web site. It was about $3000.00 and included a table saw, drill press, chop shaw, jig saw, and many more tools all in one. Does anyone know what I am talking about and what the URL Website is?


----------



## HarryHarley (Nov 17, 2006)

ultrahunt said:


> I was at the dallas county state fair in October and there was a multi tool there that had every thing you could think of on it. I did not get one and I can not find their web site. It was about $3000.00 and included a table saw, drill press, chop shaw, jig saw, and many more tools all in one. Does anyone know what I am talking about and what the URL Website is?


Sounds like a ShopSmith. I've never been a fan of "one machine does it all" Seems like they collect more dust then use. What's your intended projects and needs?


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I agree that it was probably a Shopsmith. I have been to a few of their demonstrations and it does have some nice features if you don't have much space for tools. Problem to me is, changing out the different tools all the time. I have seen LOTS of them in the newspaper for sale and most stated "Almost new". This tells me that using them is a hassle. The idea is good, but using one would be tiring.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

Unless you are a gadget guy, and space is non existant, don't even think about it. Let me give you a tip most should know: When you get interested in what tradesmen do, look at what tools they use. I have never seen, nor would I ever expect to see a Shopsmith on a job site. How many people buy those ladders they sell? The one that does everything including cook for your wife...oh yeah, Little Giant? Well...maybe a few painters actually use them, but look around...how many contractors have them? Another well thought out gimmick that is too heavy and time consuming to screw with.

If you want to do woodworking, but a few basics from Grizzly, and if you like the hobby, add to it. If you want a shop smith, watch the classifieds...there are lots for sale after guys get them home and find out they hire skilled craftsman to put on the show for the prospective Norm Abrams.


----------



## ultrahunt (Nov 19, 2006)

The shopsmith was what they had at the fair. Thank you all for your response. I think I will take your advise and not get one. I have been looking at some pawn shops and I know I can get all those tools that the shopsmith has for a lot cheaper.


----------

